# maverick or pastora



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

which works best for killing johnsongrass in bermuda? which is cheap? which will not hurt my bermuda.

pastora seems to work on other stuff like crabgrass and dallasgrass, I have some of that stuff too so it might be the best.

does maverick work on anything but the johnsongrass.

Oh, I can't find outrider which is labeled for johnsongrass in bermuda so is it ok to use maverick since its the same product. I mean is it legal and all?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are links to the labels. You can look at the controled weeds and the rate of applications. Then check with your chemical dealer to find out how much each will cost.

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld9GU000.pdf

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld2SS001.pdf
& http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld2SS010.pdf together.

If you want CHEAP use water from a cattle pond and forget the chemical. Wont do much good but sure is cheap. 
Regardless of the price if it works it is worth the money.


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

so do you have experience with either chemical. I already had read the labels but lookin for somebody with actual experience with which works best as I don't much trust what the chemical companies say.

thanks


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I have done some experimenting with pastora using 1 oz an acre and 1.5 oz an acre. I didnt see much of a difference between the two rates. And was really kind of dissapointed in the product by itself. It really only burned back what i really wanted to kill ( foxtails, vasy grass, crab grass, dallas grass, grass burs). It just made them all sickly but didnt kill them. I sprayed a week after I cut and had plenty of moisture. What I found that worked really well is mixing a pint of round up with 1 oz of pastora. Now your gettin some stuff done!!
I dont know about johnson grass though dont have any of that.


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks

Are you applying the roundup/pastora mix right after a cutting, or premerge. Will that amount of roundup cause the bermuda to turn brown?


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I sprayed right after I cut it. And yes it will set it back about a couple of weeks. Pastora alone will set your grass back as well. 
Sometimes I spray a qt of round up on a field right after I cut. It sets the grass back but its not that bad. You just have to spray it before the bermuda greens up to much. The grasses you want to kill usually green up first.


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks

I cut my hay higher than most (I have high skid shoes on my Kuhn mower). I cut it about 2 1/2". It doesn't brown up that way after cutting and recovers faster from the cutting. Most scalp the ground and it takes a long time to come back just from that but if you think about it the bottom few inch is all stem anyway.

Guess I will try the Maverick/outrider for the johnsongrass, i might try the pastora/roundup mix for the premerge next spring. this year I just used roundup


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've used Maverick on JG and it will yellow the Bermuda. It does recover though. If the JG is much taller than the Bermuda, I prefer using a weed/wick wiper with Roundup. It's a lot cheaper and doesn't really affect the Bermuda.


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

So Maverick turns bermuda yellow too?- bummer.

Thanks for the info. Guess I will have to reconsider the rope wick. I have one but JG is kind of thick


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I definetly don't know about all chemicals but most of the ones that I use tend to set the bermuda back (cimarron, grazon P+D and Next, chaparrel, Journey, roundup, pastora). Journey being the worst probly 4 weeks. I have most experience with those. The only one that doesn't set the grass back (that I use) would be 2-4d.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Maverick / Outrider is your best bet if you have yet to cut the bermuda. I have used Outrider and it will clean up the Johnsongrass. You can go with an 8 oz rate of roundup within five days of cutting the bermuda and still be fine. The roundup might ding the bermuda a little bit but it will come back through.


----------

